#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Recomendação de treinamento para iniciante

## DanielSantos

Boa tarde pessoal, 
Alguém me recomenda algum curso sobre montagem de provedor, estou iniciando na area e gostaria de entende-la melhor?
Desde ja agradeço.

----------


## sphreak

> Boa tarde pessoal, 
> Alguém me recomenda algum curso sobre montagem de provedor, estou iniciando na area e gostaria de entende-la melhor?
> Desde ja agradeço.


Não esqueça de fazer uma revisão do básico: Propagação de RF, ondulatória, Fresnel, antenas (tipos, aplicações, ganho). Rádio interferência (poluição do espectro e auto-interferência).
Estude e tenha uma noção de legislação referente ao SCM, equipamentos de radiação restrita (incluindo limitação EIRP em ERBs).

Um bom conhecimento desses itens com certeza vai te dar uma melhor qualidade de serviço e vai te economizar em dor de cabeça, além da vantagem de começar com o pé direito!

Abraço

Boa sorte!

----------


## fbsalvi

Bom dia amigo, curso Zé Alves (granlabor) www.granlabor.com.br, fiz o curso e indico e aprovo.

----------


## DanielSantos

> Não esqueça de fazer uma revisão do básico: Propagação de RF, ondulatória, Fresnel, antenas (tipos, aplicações, ganho). Rádio interferência (poluição do espectro e auto-interferência).
> Estude e tenha uma noção de legislação referente ao SCM, equipamentos de radiação restrita (incluindo limitação EIRP em ERBs).
> 
> Um bom conhecimento desses itens com certeza vai te dar uma melhor qualidade de serviço e vai te economizar em dor de cabeça, além da vantagem de começar com o pé direito!
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Boa sorte!


Obrigado pelas dicas. Valeuuu

----------


## DanielSantos

> Bom dia amigo, curso Zé Alves (granlabor) www.granlabor.com.br, fiz o curso e indico e aprovo.


Obrigado também fbsalvi!!!!

----------

